# Pendant Displays



## RAdams (Sep 4, 2009)

In an attempt to compete with a couple of vendors at my first show that exclusively sell jewelry, I have decided to make some pendants. So far, i have about 9 or 10 for the show (I had like 15 of them, but every time a female family member sees them, i get lighter by one pendant)

My main problem came when trying to figure out how to display them... until i stumbled upon this little gem.

http://www.home-jewelry-business-success-tips.com/necklace-display.html



Right now i have 7 of them cut out of two sheets of posterboard. I am going to cover them with material later this morning and see how they look. So far, i am impressed. Easy to make, super cheap. portable. What more could you ask for?!

Anyway, I had shared that tutorial once before but i dunno how many people saw it, so there it is again.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 4, 2009)

woot, thanks!


----------



## RAdams (Sep 4, 2009)

anytime!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, yes, thanks you!


----------



## markgum (Sep 4, 2009)

excellent.  SWMBO, wouldn't pose for photos anymore.


----------



## mickr (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for sharing with us


----------



## scotian12 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ron...Thanks for posting this display item. Its affordable and easy to make. I also like the poster designs. I think this is a better display technique rather than laying the pendant flat on the table or strung on hooks. Any ideas on a mirror as the clients are going to want to see the pendant on themselves?    Thanks   Darrell Eisner


----------



## greggas (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for finding that...simple and cheap...have my first show coming up and also needed a way to display pendants....was going to go with a simple turning with some and this is a great way to display and also look at the scale of each pendant...thanks again


----------



## RAdams (Sep 4, 2009)

The first one is done! I used a blue thin denim material. I am going to cover the 7 displays in 4 different materials. I want the customers to see a material and think of a matching outfit in their closet! 

The "Mirror" has become a hot topic around my house. We are debating the pros and cons of a big mirror versus small mirrors. store bought handles, or turned vanity mirrors. etc. etc. I think a big mirror would distract the customers from the headliner..... the pens.


----------



## woodchick (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, you definitely need black velvet!  Probably a medium table mirror that can tilt would be sufficient and can stay over by the pendants.  
Look forward to seeing all your displays!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 4, 2009)

Ron if IRC at the fabric stores you can buy Black veltrrn spray and spray the displays to look like black velvet. Just thinking out loud......


----------



## RAdams (Sep 13, 2009)

WOOT! I will try that next time maybe. I used some material i had laying around and made 7 displays. I also came up with a slick way to display light pulls. I will try to take pics tomorrow if i remember.


----------



## Morris129 (Sep 13, 2009)

nOW YOU CAN GET IN THE HAND MIRROR BUSINESS,  HA HA HA HA IT NEVER ENDS


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron, 

   you da man...thanks for posting....


----------



## hewunch (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron works like a charm. I used super77 to adhere my fabric to the cardboard. Had some left after my speaker building days.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 15, 2009)

that sure is cheaper than buying the commercial ones, and they should do nearly as well.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 17, 2009)

I used loctite wood worx wood glue to do mine! I still hav eto mod them slightly. I am going to attach tabs to the back that can be taped to the table, so they dont just fall over at the first sight of wind.


----------

